# Naas/Clane Night Rider Service - where does it depart from?



## ciara_gmail (13 Aug 2007)

Arrived at Busaras at 03:00AM on Sunday morning in plenty of time for the 03:30AM service and there were others there waiting for the same bus (which we took as a good sign!) Other nitelink services to Navan, Drogheda etc... came and went and one of the drivers told us the Naas bus 'usually' stops there. 

So this morning checked the Bus Eireann website in relation to this service and Journey Planner indicates it leaves from Ha'penny Bridge at 03:30AM but on another PDF link on their site, it says it departs from Busaras at 03:30AM. Anyone use this service and know which it is? Think ill go to Ha'penny bridge next time as either way it passes by! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## ClubMan (13 Aug 2007)

Where is the _PDF _that says it leaves _Busaras_? I can see two places where it says _Ha'penny Bridge_.


----------



## Oilean Beag (13 Aug 2007)

I always go from the Ha' Penny bridge for this service as I have waited as Bus Aras before only to find the time ticking by and no bus !

Im pretty sure the coach departs from Bus Aras but does not appear to be designated pick up stop.


----------



## Ballyman (13 Aug 2007)

I've only ever gotten it from the ha'Penny bridge also. It stops there at 12.30am and 3.30am.

Another option would be to get the Nightlink to Celbridge and a taxi to Clane from there is €16. If there is a few of ye then it works out cheap enough.


----------



## clipper1981 (13 Aug 2007)

Got the nightrider once or twice to Newbridgre from Busaras. The bus I got on never said Newbridge on it and was always going to Drogheda, Navan etc.. This bus would usually drop me to the Hapenny Bridge where I would have to change buses for Newbridge.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Aug 2007)

You got the _Drogheda/Navan _bus from _Busaras _to the _Ha'penny Bridge _to catch the _Newbridge _bus?  What sort of ticket(s) did you have to buy?


----------



## ciara_gmail (13 Aug 2007)

Just checked the site again for that PDF [broken link removed] and it seems they've updated it as it's now Ha'penny Bridge. 

Thanks everyone...at least we'll know for next time!


----------

